# Meet Baby Ryli!!!



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

My little guy is only 3 weeks so he is still with his mommy , I went to visit him this past weekend though and here is what I got  














































And Videos ... Please watch without Sound ... My family would not be quiet lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ..... What a little sweetheart!


----------



## jedonspring (Jun 9, 2013)

For 3 weeks old little Ryli is not so little (however, super adorable!). What breed is he?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

He is half shih tsu-poodle / Half Toy fox terrier ... What do you mean he isn't little? He fits in my hands lol. His parents are each about 7 lbs ...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, he does seem a big large. I would expect a pup of that mix to be smaller than a 3-week-old kitten (since he should be smaller than a cat when grown), and a 3-week-old kitten is, well, smaller than that, I think . Although it is so hard to tell from pictures. Do you know how much he weighs now? I would expect about 12 ounces. He's sooo cute! he looks like Snoopy in the sleeping picture, LOL.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute! He does seem kinda big for a small breed.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Idk he is probably less than a pound ... I can show you mommy and daddy ... 

Here he is at birth 










And here is a kitten when born ... ( this is an Abyssinian) 










Honestly I LOVE *BIG * dogs ... I really want a Bernese

mommy hasn't escaped the yard or anything and is registered ... Daddy I have met his parents ... His mommy is a standard Shih tsu and his daddy is a toy poodle.

Here we go ... 2 week old Rat terriers ... Maybe I should say I do have really small hands 





A better size comparison


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Ummm...I haven't read your other thread(s) so maybe I'm missing something, but these two statements:



Elliriyanna said:


> He is half shih tsu-poodle / Half Toy fox terrier...





Elliriyanna said:


> mommy hasn't escaped the yard or anything and is registered ... Daddy I have met his parents ... His mommy is a standard Shih tsu and his daddy is a toy poodle.


don't jive. Even for a mix of all of the above he does seem _slightly_ larger than I would anticipate at that age, BUT maybe he is just a really healthy happy boy and his growth will slow. Puppies definitely can develop _differently_ than expectations. Plus, your hands do look rather tiny so that probably factors in as well. :wave:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Mixed-breed pups can sometimes turn out larger than either parent, oddly enough. He does look kind of big for that age. My AKK was 4.4lbs at nine weeks and he ended up almost 19lbs fully grown. 

I agree that it's not the best idea to have a friend foster him as a baby and then hand him over to you unless you REALLY trust the friend to train and socialize him well. These are the most formative weeks of a dog's life. He's also going to get pretty bonded to your friend.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok RYLI'S dad ... Aspen is Shih tzu - poodle ... ASPENS parents are a toy poodle and a regular size shih tzu 

As for my friend fostering him ... I clearly trust her or I wouldn't hand him over ... i wish there was ANY other way but there just isn't. I want my baby with me as soon as he is 8 weeks old but it can't be done. 

Can Mixed breed turn out larger than any other dog in the lineage? I know Ligers and such the way the genes mix you end up with an animal twice the size. 

Even if he is a little over 10 lbs its no big deal  Ultimately it doesnt alter our plans if he is a little bigger.

I am a firm ( but loving ) trainer and We have talked over the aspects of his training , feeding ... Everything really ... She is also a vet tech so she understands the importance of everything


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Awwww, cute pup!.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

For what it is worth ... my newest pup is a Schnauzer/Poodle for sure ... and she was 3.4 pounds at 9 weeks of age. She is now almost 10 months old and is 15 pounds. I bet your little one will probably be a bit larger ... maybe take after the Terrier in the mix.  Still ... I am glad your friend is a vet tech ... that will certainly be good for starters IMO. 

I shared Blu Boy and Leeo with all my Nieces and Nephews and my Sisters ... sometimes on overnighters starting at the age of 12 weeks. They still know I am their person ... and it was great for socialization.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol I can certainly ask her to take him out when she goes places  his dad is very loving even with new people and he never was properly socialized so even worst case scenario there is hope


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I just remembered these two had a litter last year so I asked my moms husband their adult size and he said none got bigger than their mom, and they were the same size at birth as this litter. 

How two oops litters happen I have no idea ... apparently they were scheduled to be altered and when Mo went into heat aspen let himself out of his crate


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

When there are 2 "oops" litters from the same dogs, they aren't really oopses. . .even if the mama couldn't be spayed right away the daddy sure could have been neutered ASAP. I have my doubts they'll get fixed this time either. . .unless you take charge of the efforts.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I have tried to take charge of the getting them altered but they live an hour away and I can't drive. As for the daddy getting neutered the problem is mom wants to get them done at the same time since she has to take off work.... 

I disagree with their choices too ... But They are not my pets so there is only so much they can do.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Elliriyanna said:


> I disagree with their choices too ... But They are not my pets so there is only so much they can do.


Are you getting your puppy for free?


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Cute puppy.

As far as "oops" litters...I will never understand how they happen. I have a 7 year old GSD and yes, I had her spayed, but really it wouldn't have mattered if I decided against the surgery. I only did it because I adopted her and by contract I had to have it done. I don't let my dog out unsupervised, I don't do the dog park thing, and if she's out and about...I am with her. I have a backyard but don't even let her out there unsupervised just because my neighbors have some questionable pit bulls and they are pretty dog aggressive. So, an "oops" would be very unlikely. These people seem irresponsible and should have their dogs fixed asap.

In any case...you still have a beautiful puppy and I wish you the best of luck in raising a happy and healthy pet! It will be interesting to see how big she turns out to be.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes my puppy is free ... I will not financially support anyone but rescues. If I drove I would happily take their dogs to be altered. Honestly they at least need to get the girl fixed ... She is NOT a good mommy even if it was a planned litter ... She refused to nurse them after a few weeks. 

I don't know how oops litters happen either but I have chewed her out a few times. 



Anyway Baby Ry gave us a big surprise ... He is a wire hair with an underbite ... 
He goes in for his chip and all of his first shots Next week ... ( they are a little late I know But I had some trouble getting him into our vet) 

I personally have had one oops litter ... My hamsters actually ... my boyfriend was playing with one and I was playing with the other ... And somehow they both got put back into the same cage ... So I do understand mistakes happen.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

4 weeks


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Baby Ryli is just precious!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh my, he is absofreakinglutely adorable!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL Thank you  people keep wanting to take him home ... so he is getting a chip next week ... I had one dog stolen from me, I will not let that happen to Ry. 

I am actually thinking, If he keeps his wonderful mellow personality that I may get him registered as a therapy dog ... Not many dogs will stand for this sort of thing ...


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

hahaha!! I'd love to try to do therapy work with my next dog, depending on its temperament.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Aww he's so adorable. Congratulations


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

He is a dork lol. 

And thank you  New pictures soon I promise.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Congrats, Ryli is beautiful!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwww... too cute a babi puppy.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

That's my boy  he is so rotten already.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

9 weeks 

Baby Ryli just went in for his shots and got a clean bill of health, at 3.5 lbs I am starting to think he may outgrow his parents but he still wont be big. 

















































Eternal Sad eyes 










My sweet baby


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, he may end up around 15lbs. My boy Casper was 4.4 lbs at nine weeks, and he ended up 18lbs (Casper is thin and could be a little heavier, though -- 20 would still be a good weight for him).


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Both parents are less than 10 so he could just do all his growing up front.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oddly, mixes are sometimes larger than either parent, although I'm not sure why. I'm sure there's some scientific explanation.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I know this can be the case but we just have to wait and see. I am just happy he is perfectly healthy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Oddly, mixes are sometimes larger than either parent, although I'm not sure why. I'm sure there's some scientific explanation.


Yeah, and then the size of both the parents dogs parents matter. And their parents. 

Big dog, no, but 15lbs would not surprise me a bit.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I know Ryli's lineage and NONE of them are over 10 lbs ( mommy has papers and I have met his dads parents personally)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> I know Ryli's lineage and NONE of them are over 10 lbs ( mommy has papers and I have met his dads parents personally)


Okay, but what about her grandparents? (And papers don't matter - they don't record sizes and weights) or great grand parents? And if I'm remembering right, one of her parents is a rat terrier. Which means that, yeah, back there somewhere there are probably even 25lb dogs. Because that's how Rat Terriers work.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper ended up a little larger than I'd wanted... he was the smallest boy in his litter and I expected him to be a miniature sized AKK, so 15 lbs tops. He ended up being closer to 20, and a standard size. It's not a big deal, though -- I love him just the same.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Casper ended up a little larger than I'd wanted... he was the smallest boy in his litter and I expected him to be a miniature sized AKK, so 15 lbs tops. He ended up being closer to 20, and a standard size. It's not a big deal, though -- I love him just the same.


DEFINITELY not a big deal. And the difference between 10 and 15 lbs is pretty unnoticable, anyway.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

No he is a toy fox terrier shi-poo mix . Ryli's mother is a toy fox terrier from a registered lineage which means her parents had to adhere to size requirements 

Ryli's dad Aspen I have met his parents , Ryli's shih-tsu grandmother is about 8 lbs and his grandfather the toy poodle is about 6-7 ish.

Well the 5 lb difference may be huge to my boyfriend and our cat ....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> No he is a toy fox terrier shi-poo mix . Ryli's mother is a toy fox terrier from a registered lineage which means her parents had to adhere to size requirements
> 
> Ryli's dad Aspen I have met his parents , Ryli's shih-tsu grandmother is about 8 lbs and his grandfather the toy poodle is about 6-7 ish.


Well, Toy Fox Terriers often blow the size requirement because their breed is formed by the smaller RT - like literally, they're the smallest RT that split off and then developed from there. But chances are decent that she's going to be small, I'm just saying that you don't just take immediate relatives. The great-great-great grandparents SIBLINGS matter, much less mom and dad's siblings, and grand parents siblings and -

It's just almost impossible to be sure. Even purebred lines for ages have dogs fail to meet the size requirements and blow over or under. Which is another thing: Being registered doesn't mean anything. Mismarked, or under AND Over-sized dogs are registered just the same as those that DO meet the standard. That's why I know an AKC registered, 22lb, Pomeranian.

I'm SURE it's not a big deal. I'm not saying that it is. I'm just saying that known lineage or even purebred status will guarantee the size of a puppy.

(Belatedly: That is the CUTEST stinking puppy I have seen since Kylie. Possibly more so than Kylie, but don't tell her).


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

No matter how big he gets ... He is still the most wonderful dog I could ever ask for.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> No matter how big he gets ... He is still the most wonderful dog I could ever ask for.


Yep. And absolutely adorable. It's just not all that important. I mean honestly, he's not going to turn into a german shepherd


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I do like big dogs and I have lots of experience with them, Apartments just don't like them. He has been wonderful with every species he was introduced to, Loves new people, is 90% house broken and the neighbors baby manhandled him and he did nothing. I am thinking he would be a wonderful therapy dog if we get over his loud noise aversion.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

CptJack said:


> Even purebred lines for ages have dogs fail to meet the size requirements and blow over or under. Which is another thing: Being registered doesn't mean anything. Mismarked, or under AND Over-sized dogs are registered just the same as those that DO meet the standard. That's why I know an AKC registered, 22lb, Pomeranian..


And why I have an AKC registered 30 lb. miniature schnauzer lol! 


Regardless, he is SOO freaking adorable!! Is that a ferret biting on his nose? And I love the picture with the big ol' cat on the table and itty bitty Ryli in the crate! too cute!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

No thats my rat Mei licking his nose, it was wet so she was trying to clean him up. And emma isnt big only 11 lbs ... i was trying to show the stink eye she was giving him but I couldnt.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Ahhh, must have been the angle of the camera.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I would never put any of my animals in danger, which is also why I found it so important to introduce him to rodents so early in his life.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He is such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

What a totally adorable puppy.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I can't believe how lucky I am  I was happy when he was born solid white and thrilled when his spots came in ... but this boy continues to amaze me at every turn. I have actually never met a dog as naturally and genuinely wonderful as he is. He likes to take walks but is more than happy sleeping on me and he is already 90% potty trained and he loves kids and small animals ... I will never know how I got SO luckyn sorry for the rant ... I am just head over heels


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


>


Rat love 8D


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

She is such a ratty ambassador


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Next Friday Ry goes in for his second shots, Wish us luck


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck!  ... and more photo's please!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

RYLI IS COMING HOME!!! In a few weeks once we get the house suitable for a puppy my baby boy is coming home for good


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Well we had his second shots today. My boy is a whopping 5.3 lbs and very healthy, The vets are happy with everything.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great news! I bet those next few weeks will be tough to wait out!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

He is with me for the weekend so I made lots of fun plans for him  I did learn he is a LOT more energetic than last time I saw him ... geez


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

He is so stinking cute!! I love his little mini beard.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you  He just keeps getting scruffier and scruffier ... I love him so much.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

What a cute little scruffball! He's the picture perfect puppy. Can't wait to see more pics of him growing up.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks  He is a perfect match for me. I love him SO much. His personality is great and we don't even have much to work on


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

*Ryli will be coming home for good the 27th!!!!*​


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Ohmy. Goodness, how did i miss this thread?! Ryli is just made of adorable! How lucky you are! 

Crossing my fingers that these remaining days till the 27th go quick shoe can come home to you! :-D


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am getting very nervous and excited. He developed an aversion to his crate and he has separation anxiety ... So we will have some things to work on  

Thanks guys  I love him so so much.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Aw he's getting all scruffy. 

I like that vid of him sucking on the hand... "What's wrong with this milk dispenser!? It's not working!"


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Indigo said:


> Aw he's getting all scruffy.
> 
> I like that vid of him sucking on the hand... "What's wrong with this milk dispenser!? It's not working!"


His fur was quite the surprise ... he feels so weird to pet lol. 

I am surprised the pups all developed so well since their mother did not want to feed them.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

UPDATE::: 

Ryli is home and doing great he has adjusted well and doesn't even really cry when put in the crate anymore. I found out he knows fetch ... However he doesnt like bringing it back to you because he does not want you to throw it again lol. 

He is doing well with the cat, She however despises him, She has been an only child for two years though. 

Currently my silly little man has drug out ALL his toys and is picking out which to play with.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Post some pics


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry Ry has been keeping me busy ... I finally have time to post some pictures. yes he has a flea collar on in some photo's ... I was between paydays and his heartworm med was SUPPOSE to prevent fleas anyway


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ADORABLE!!! Eeeek!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

He is such a lazy dog lol. I love him.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

OH he's grown so much but he is so gorgeous, I am so jealous. lol


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you  He is up to a whole 6 lbs LOL


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Just an update. Ry is smaller and lighter than either of his parents.


----------

